# 집권당(여당) 제1 야당, 제2 야당...



## bonbon2023

집권당 (執權黨)          
[명사] 정권을 잡은 정당.
여당與黨
[명사]정당 정치에서, 현재 정권을 잡고 있는 정당. 
집권 여당
여당과 야당의 대립
야당野黨
[명사]정당 정치에서, 현재 정권을 잡고 있지 아니한 정당.
야당 의원
집권당이 이번 대통령 선거에 져서 야당이 되었다.

"여의도 정치권에 '여인 천하' 시대가 개막됐다. 한명숙 전 총리가 15일 민주통합당 전당대회에서 새 대표로 선출됨에 따라 여성이 집권당과 제1야당, 원내 진보정당의 수장을 모두 맡게 됐다. 이에 따라 여성 당수들의 지원 유세 경쟁이 4∙11총선 승부를 가를 것이란 얘기가 나오고 있다."
(출처:표준국어대사전, 한국일보)

저 한국일보 기사원문에 박근혜씨와 한명숙씨가 사진이 나란히 실려있습니다. 
저는 대통령을 선출한 배출한 당이 여당이라는 것만 알고 있었는데 사전을 찾아보니 집권당도 여당과 같은 말이군요. 사전정의대로 나눠보자면 여당이 좀 더 구체적인 말이 되겠지만 신문에서도 집권당이라는 말이 많이 나오는 것으로 보아 집권당과 여당은 같은 말이라고 보아도 무방할 듯 싶네요. 그런데 집권당의 수장이라는 말이 가리키는 사람은 '박근혜'씨께서 되겠고 제 1야당의 수장은 민주통합당 대표 '한명숙'씨가 되겠는데 제가 1 야당이라는 용어는 처음 봅니다. 제 1야당이 민주통합당이면 제 2야당은 어느 당이죠? 제 1야당 제 2야당 등을 나누는 기준이 있나요?


----------



## Superhero1

사전적 정의에서는 여당을 현재 정권을 잡고 있는 정당으로 보지만, 실제 용례는 현 대통령을 배출한 당을 여당이라고 합니다. 따라서 집권당과 여당은 동격이 될 수 없습니다. 현재 한나라당이 의석수를 가장 많이 확보하고 있기 때문에 여당임과 동시에 집권당이지만, 만약 지난 선거에서 민주당에게 패했다면, 여당이지만 집권당일 수는 없습니다.

제1야당이란 여당을 제외하고 가장 많은 의석수를 확보한 당을 일컫는 것이고, 제2야당은 그 다음으로 의석수를 많이 확보한 당입니다. 제1야당과 제2야당을 언급하는 이유는, 만약 여당이 과반수의 의석을 확보하지 못할 경우, 제1야당과 제2야당의 연합으로 과반의 권력을 행사할 수 있기 때문입니다.


----------



## stevesjlee

There is no 한나라당.  It's 새누리당 now.


----------



## bonbon2023

감사합니다. Superhero님. 이제 알겠네요.

stevesjilee님의 대답도 감사하지만 포럼규칙을 지켜주셨으면 합니다.


> 3. 답변은 원글의 언어와 동일한 언어로 해 주세요.
> 처음 글이 영어로 쓰여있다면, 한국어로 답변하지 마세요. 반대의 경우도 마찬가지입니다.
> 처음 글이 한국어라면, 영어로 언어를 바꾸지 마세요. *
> 
> 3. Reply in the same language as the first post.
> **If the thread's first post is in English, don't reply in Korean. The reverse case also stands: If the thread has started in Korean, don't change the language to English. *


----------

